# My Flock (Pic Heavy)



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ivory I Got In 2007 She Lived In A Aviary So She Was Very Untame She Is Tame Now But Sometimes Skittish

























Vulture Is My Cinnamon Pearl Pied That Was Born 2-22-07 I Handfed Him And He Is The Class Clown Of The Cage And He Talks And Wolfwhistles


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Vulture Again I Love How He Has Coloring From Loosing Pearls

































Graystar I Got At 11 Weeks In May 2005 She Is My First Bird And Best! I Love Her And Can't Believe I Have Had Her For 6 Years Already


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

That One Pic Of Graystar She Took A Shower With Me So She Is All Wet!









Ivory And Vulture Eatting Millet Graystar was in a bad crest mood so she didn't want to share and eat! lol









Ivory And Vulture

















My Little Poser! He Loves Getting Pictures Taken


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wow, the resemblance between graystar and dally is so uncanny they could be sisters lol the only difference in plumage i can see (yours is also a loosefeather tiel like dally so has nice poofy soft feathers) is that dally has heavier pearling on the chest lol and not much more than graystar though. wow. oh and though they are both split pied, graystar is also split whiteface, dally's not. you can tell as she has a squarish cheek patch (the orange) and some yellow bleeds through it


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very beautiful birds!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Yea Graystar Is My Baby And I Had No Idea She Is Split Whiteface But I Am Not Going To breed her so it won't matter but i want to breed Ivory maybe if i find a male but i am moving and not sure how my roommate will like me breeding them cause i had to talk her into letting me keep my birds (which is my stepsister).


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

really? i wouldnt give up the birds no matter who told me to lol
theyre all pretty


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

She Thought I Had More Than 3 Then She Was Fine With It I Am Mad Cause She Said My Dogs Have To Be Outdoors And They Are Inside Dogs! So My Boyfriend Is Gonna Keep My Dogs


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont blame you. its YOUR place too... talk about lousy compromise...


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Am Going To Talk To At Least Letting Me Keep My Puppy Inside Cause My Boyfriend Can Keep Daisy And My Puppy Is Crate Trained So When I Leave For Work He Is In The Crate And Plus He Would Be In My Room He Is A Italian Greyhound/chihuahua mix and so so cute i will post pics of my other pets on this forum under other


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is she an animal person?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Semi Animal Person They Have 2 Cats So That Maybe Why She Doesn't Wants Dogs Inside But They Are Good With Cats As My Boyfriend Has 1 And So Do I But She Doesn't Do Good Moving So I Won't Be Taking My Cat Plus She Is My Boyfriends Cat's Companion! My Sister Had A Dog But They Gave Up On It. So Yea They Are Letting Me Bring My Birds And Bearded Dragon As Long As They Are In My Room!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks I Love Them And Would Never Give My Tiels Up For Anything They Are My Babies!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea so true lol they are very addictive aswell... I went from 2 to 4 in less than a week


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL I Had Like 4 Baby Tiels, a pair of cockatiels plus Ivory, Graystar and Vulture But I Sold My Pair Cause At The Time I Wanted To Get Out Of Breeding Them And They Wanted To Be Bred and i couldn't seperate them or they would scream so i found a new home for them and the baby tiels i easily sell


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I can imagine as they are hard to find them near me and soon as one is available its gone in minutes


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Here Was My Last Clutch Of Chicks And They Went Fast!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Here Was The Parents Dad Was Heavy Pied I Think Split For Pearl And Mom Was A Cinnamon Pearl Pied But I End Up Selling This Pair.









This Is Vulture As A Baby Maybe 9 months in this pic and he is baby of the pair above


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What beautiful babies!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks And Yea lperry if i lived close i would of sold you one of my baby birds!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> Thanks And Yea lperry if i lived close i would of sold you one of my baby birds!


Aww Thanks :blush:


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

ya i would sell to anybody on this forum that has cockatiels as i rather them go to good homes and well taken care of! I gave vulture to this one guy and vulture was very well taken care of and he had him for a year but he said that he didn't feel like he had time for him anymore and gave him back to me in october and i missed vulture too cause i had him for a year and raised him! He was out of my first clutch of babies i handfed and his mom plucked him so he was bald and look like a vulture so thats how he got his name


----------

